
Modern life has not changed sleeping patterns as much as some believe - smk11
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21674491-modern-life-has-not-changed-sleeping-patterns-much-some-believe-now-i-lay-me?fsrc=scn/tw/te/pe/ed/nowilaymedowntosleep
======
smk11
I sleep way better when I use a sleep mask or sleep in a blacked out room.
Even moon light is a problem for me. When I remove all light, I wake up less
at night and can sleep in longer.

However, I have always wondered why when we talk about getting better sleep by
sleeping like our pre-tech ancestors, why is the light from the stars and moon
rarely mentioned. I'm sure much of our ancestors were not able to sleep in
black out conditions. And in the summer months, many places would not have
enough hours of darkness to get the recommended amount of sleep. I know its
not "blue light" from screens, but it is enough to disrupt my sleep.

